# Breather Hose Kit, Mk4 1.8T, Reinforced Silicone



## dubboi808 (Feb 19, 2002)

Looking under my hood today and spotted a crack on the breather hose near the top from the valve cover was wondering if anyone has had this kit on their car? http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-kit-mk4-18t-reinforced-silicone-p-19987.html 

was also looking at the eurojet ones is there any difference between the. 

TIA!!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Lots of people run those kits. Both are good and both are super similar to each other.


----------



## dubboi808 (Feb 19, 2002)

cool thanks for the quick response!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the 034 kit. It's a nice piece of work. Practically it replaces all the pieces in the diagram except no. 1, 4 and 16:


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

def recommend the 034 kit. good quality and replaces the brittle L-bend under the intake mani too


----------



## dubboi808 (Feb 19, 2002)

cri-cri 

thanks for posting up the picture! I'm ordering it tomorrow also with the valve cover gasket. My engine looks like there's little oil splatter around the manifold!!


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Sorry to hijack. OP might be interested in this as well.

Does anyone know if it's sensible to buy the Breather kit, if you want to run their Catch Can kit later down the road? (When I have the money ) I don't wanna buy the whole kit if I only need the lower block and maybe the block to intake mani hoses.

Also, my question is in reference to a 02' NB 1.8t. I'm pretty sure the hoses aren't exactly in the same spots. I think the PCV and DV are positioned a little differently in their stock locations as well.


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

DrTrae said:


> Sorry to hijack. OP might be interested in this as well.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's sensible to buy the Breather kit, if you want to run their Catch Can kit later down the road? (When I have the money ) I don't wanna buy the whole kit if I only need the lower block and maybe the block to intake mani hoses.
> 
> Also, my question is in reference to a 02' NB 1.8t. I'm pretty sure the hoses aren't exactly in the same spots. I think the PCV and DV are positioned a little differently in their stock locations as well.


i just use their lower pcv hose and then use 3/4" oil/fuel hose for the upper portion to my catch can. the 034 lower hose made installation easier. the upper portion is really not needed in my mind since it can easily be replaced with just 3/4" ID oil/fuel hose.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

cri-cri said:


>


*Folks who have '03 and up 1.8T who have the small nipple off the valve cover breather 034s replacement for hose number as 10 in the diagram will not work.

Newer 1.8T has 06A 103 221 AQ.

It looks like this.










The extra outlet goes to a check valve which then ends up connecting to the small nipple on the valve cover.*


----------



## AlexP18tvw (Mar 2, 2012)

*READ ReadREad*

If the Breather Hose (3 way) is split, with big tear/ hole, what would be a symptom??? Possible Vacuum leak code? Not holding the boost? NEED HELP


----------



## TimTurrx (Jun 22, 2012)

Cri Cri, is that the factory manuel?! where the hell are you getting those diagrams


----------



## Lampmode (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought this may be helpful to post. Got it from the dealer. This is more like my engine with the little nipple on the valve cover that has been in question. 034 states the kit comes with a plug for this nipple.


----------



## westy604 (Jan 20, 2012)

picked up the 034 kit today. has anyone found an online diy or install procedures?!


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

Has anyone used one of these kits with an AWD code engine? The only differences between the AWD and AWW seem to be the valve cover breather tube and the valve cover breather hose.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

Nevermind, just found the AWD kit here http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...4-18t-awdatc-reinforced-silicone-p-22919.html .


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

Lampmode said:


> Thought this may be helpful to post. Got it from the dealer. This is more like my engine with the little nipple on the valve cover that has been in question. 034 states the kit comes with a plug for this nipple.


What do you do with the hoses that come off of this small nipple once it is capped off? The new hoses in the 034 kit do not have any replacement for those.
So 10 & 11 hoses would be gone, what do I do at the valve that 10 connects to?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

034 is a quality kit and works well in many configurations.. :thumbup: (shameless plug, Looking to sell mine to go more braided/custom if anyone is interested:beer


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> 034 is a quality kit and works well in many configurations.. :thumbup: (shameless plug, Looking to sell mine to go more braided/custom if anyone is interested:beer


Love my 034 kit w/catch can as well :thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

vwtribe said:


> What do you do with the hoses that come off of this small nipple once it is capped off? The new hoses in the 034 kit do not have any replacement for those.
> So 10 & 11 hoses would be gone, what do I do at the valve that 10 connects to?


Just cap off the nipple.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

westy604 said:


> picked up the 034 kit today. has anyone found an online diy or install procedures?!


It's pretty straight forward...I found removing the metal clip on the block breather housing to be the biggest pain out if the whole thing. A long screwdriver through the IM runners, vice grip pliers, a small flat head, and patience. It really helps if you actually *know* what you're removing and what it all hooks up to. You'll be a little more confident in it all. A 1/4" U-joint and a 7mm socket will be your friend in tightening down the hose clamps. 

Get SAI hose and N249/N112/dipstick assembly out of the way and have at it. I was doing other things at the time which required me to remove the air box and that actually seemed to make things a little easier.


----------



## OCTAVIA_4X4_ABT (Nov 12, 2013)

*Diy-breather hose kit*

Thanks for all the great info! I had a leak too and here is what I did:

http://diy-vag-20vt.blogspot.gr/2013/11/breather-hose-kit.html


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

Imola Yellow GTi said:


> *Folks who have '03 and up 1.8T who have the small nipple off the valve cover breather 034s replacement for hose number as 10 in the diagram will not work.
> 
> Newer 1.8T has 06A 103 221 AQ.
> 
> ...


This is incorrect, as I have a 2003 1.8T with that hose and the Urotuning/034 Breather Hose replacement kit DOES work if you find the correct diagram you will see the small nipple gets capped off and the number 10 hose comes right off of the new check valve and connects right to the underside of the intake manifold. At first this was my concern but after reviewing the various diagrams and variations I was able to see that those hoses are eliminated and the new kit streamlines this functionality. I have completed this swap, though I did get a CEL I was able to pinpoint that I did not tighten the hose clamp enough on that exact hose, after the adjustment and assuring it was on snug the CEL went away on it's own. If I can assist anyone else with this please feel free to contact me and I can share my struggles and resolutions if they will help. (Pick up an extra oil dipstick tube just in case :laugh


----------

